# Bug spray on dogs?



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

This might be a really dumb question, but can I spray the bug spray I use on myself on the dog? When we are outside the gnats seem to flock to him, and it drives him crazy. This would not be in place of his flea medicine, obviously. We just spend a lot of time outside in the summer and Bogey is usually with us. I'd like to keep him as comfortable as posisble. Do they make dog bug spray?


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

I wouldn't suggest spraying any of those chemicals on the dog. Hopefully others will have some alternatives for you


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I never used bug spray on my dogs, courious if it would work!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, after some googling here is what I found:

1. Avoid bug sprays with Deet in them
2. There are some products especially for dogs. The two I found were Farnam Flys Off (available at PetCo) and Bush Splash by Muskoka Woodlands (can't find a place that sells this)
3. I also found this recipe for Citronella dog spray:

Citronella Bug Spray for Dogs Recipe

1/3 cup ethyl rubbing alcohol
1 drop liquid hand soap (plain, unscented)
3 teaspoons citronella essential oil
2 teaspoons camphor oil
2 tablespoons mineral oil

In a small bowl or jar, add ethyl rubbing alcohol and camphor oil, gently stirring to combine. Then add citronella, continuing to gently stir. Then add liquid hand soap and mineral oil. Pour liquid into a small spray bottle (you can find them in the garden supply area, or smaller travel-sized ones in the beauty section).

To use, spray mist your dog lightly, avoiding the eye area, and any areas of broken skin (ie. from previous bug bites that are hot spots).

But this was just a Google search, so I'm enjoy hearing what everyone else thinks.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I have the Avon brand bug spray without sunscreen. For humans you do not have to wash it off as soon as you go inside (if you read the bottles and cans of off they say or at least did that you should wash off immediately afterr going inside makes you feel real comfortable putting it on doesn't it?) When I use the Avon one on myself I don't feel as if I'm wearing any spray but it works great. And doesn't smell awful.

I don't spray it on heavy. I spray a small cloud above Tinkerbell and let it float down to her.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

They make bug sprays for horses that contains Permethrin. It's what is typically in things like flea/tick dips or shampoos as well. You can use it on dogs just use it sparingly and not on the face. Usually best to wash it off afterwards when possible. I found that using a shampoo that has tea tree oil andmint in it works wonders to help keep the bugs at bay for Amber. Otherwise I have used the horse spray on a bandana around her neck and that seemed to help as well. Otherwise I have given a very light mist on her backside and feathers which worked nicely to keep her from being eaten alive by mosquitoes when overnight camping. Make sure you either dilute the stuff if you get the products made for horses OR buy nothing more then .50% permethrin as the active ingrediant. Alot of the time the horse spray is usually pretty strong and made to work for 7-14 days. You can check with the local Tractor supply company or livetock stores as it's most oftent he cheapest place to find any dog products including medicines, vaccinations, epinephrine(and auto injectors), deworming meds...etc


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's a natural one for pets ... and they make one for humans too. DEET free...chemical free.

You CANNOT use the human one on the dogs (but you can use the dog one on humans).

This will repel flying insects, but not ticks, so keep up with the Frontline.

Scroll about 1/2 way down the page:

http://www.homs.com/


----------



## Montesmom (Jun 9, 2008)

I am a mosquito magnet. There could be 100 people in a field and all the mozzies would bite me! 

I use clothing products from Buzz Off/Mumz/Insect Shield to keep them away. My husband has a large brim hat, I have two caps, one with the neck shield, a shirt, pants, socks and several bandanas. Perhaps you could use a bandana to keep those pesky critters away. Sierra Trading post has them on clearance right now http://www.sierratradingpost.com/search/SearchResults.aspx?allwords=insect%20shield%20bandana&searchdescriptions=True


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Don't quote me on this but I think I remember my breeder mentioning some sort of "Outdoor Lotion" made by Burt's Bees applied by rubbing some into your palms and grazing their coat. 

Not sure if Burt's is a Canada-only product or not. I'm going to go check a website and see if I can find the realy name of the outdoor lotion...


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.burtsbees.ca/webapp/wcs/...2554&catalogId=12452&storeId=10201&langId=-12 

It might be this stuff, but I thought I remembered her saying something about a lotion. I'll send her an e-mail and report back when I get a reply.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks! We can buy Burt's here in the States too.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I have friends who use the Avon Skin So Soft product that is some sort of bug repellent. They use it themselves and on the dogs w/o problems.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

esSJay said:


> http://www.burtsbees.ca/webapp/wcs/...2554&catalogId=12452&storeId=10201&langId=-12
> 
> It might be this stuff, but I thought I remembered her saying something about a lotion. I'll send her an e-mail and report back when I get a reply.


Gosh! Thank you! I'm going to have to get this for Lucky...he gets eaten alive by the mosquitos and Burt's Bee stuff is everywhere here.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> Gosh! Thank you! I'm going to have to get this for Lucky...he gets eaten alive by the mosquitos and Burt's Bee stuff is everywhere here.


I LOOOOOVE Burt's Bees stuff! I use several of the products myself.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

When I lived in Houston, we would get eaten alive by mosquitoes nearly year-round. I used the same insect repellent I used on myself, on the dogs. But I didn't spray it directly on them. I sprayed it onto a folded paper towel and wiped the dogs with it, especially on the face, which seemed to be a favorite dining area for mosquitoes. Both dogs lived to be more than 15 years old, so I guess the bug repellent didn't hurt them.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I use Miracle Coat "No Fly Zone" on my dogs. It is all natural and it works great!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I just got an email about using Listerine mouth wash as a mosquito repellant. I haven't tried it yet but it's worth looking into. Just put it in a spray bottle and spray the area--deck, yard, etc. I suppose it wouldn't hurt to spray it on yourself or dog, either.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I have Earth Animal's Bug Off Spray (http://www.planetdog.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=98050000). It doesn't seem to keep the ticks off, but I think it keeps the bugs away okay.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

I just found something made by "off", it's not bug spray but it's about the size of a pager, runs on batteries and you use some sort of cartridge refill as it emits citronella and apparently wards off all kinds of bugs. You wear it on your waist but I wonder for camping if the dog would be ok wearing it on their collar? I also just found out by chance that there is an easy way to keep them away from you and pups while at home on the patio or deck. By chance I had the new baby outside with us sitting watching the sunset and as it was abit humid I brought out a large 24" fan that stood on a stand and oscillates. Apprently after abit of research it works b/c the flies and bugs cannot fly well when there is a breeze. So from now on I'm just putting a fan outside on the patio for the pup when she lays out there in the summer. I had been using like five of those big citronella torches(the kin d that are brass and you refill with citronella oil) and even those didn't do a great job. This works so much better.


----------



## liz08 (Dec 8, 2008)

I am definitely going to try the fan thing when I am on my porch. Our yard backs up to a wetland, so we get mosquitos, and its great to know there's something we can try that's so easy. I have also read that camphor essential oil works pretty well as a bug repellent. I think I even noticed it in a recipe someone provided. You could try diluting it with water and spraying it on either yourself or your dog.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's another point for (old gold) Listerine...put some in a small spray bottle and mist yourself and the pups..._it really works_, and no nasty chemicals.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We've had great luck with Herbal Armor for us. I think they make a pet product too. All DEET free. Here's their site: http://site.iwebcenters.com/allterrain/index.html


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I just heard about this product in a magazine I was reading so I thought I would update the thread. I haven't used it, but it got a decent review.

http://bugbam.com/home.php

You can buy a pet tag.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't put commercial bug spray on myself much less the dogs. I'm going to try the Listerine tomorrow morning! 
I heard this on a TV segment on our local news: take a dryer sheet, put it in your back pocket and it will keep the mosquitos away from you. Has anyone heard of this? It sounded too easy to be true. If it works I'd be willing to wrap one around each dog's collar every time they go outside!


----------



## Tracy S. (Jul 2, 2009)

This thread was mainly preventative.....what if they are already all bit up? The gnats here are horrible and poor dusty has bites "down there" where his skin is visible. Is there something I can put on him to stop the itching while it goes away? I wonder if gold bond powder or something would work?


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I keep a spray bottle with half skin so soft and half water. I use it to spray on the dogs after I rinse them off with the hose. I spray it on and rub it in and let them air dry. It seems to work well for me.


----------



## Twaddler (Dec 27, 2013)

My wife and I have always used Skin So Soft for our dogs. It works really well, makes the dogs look shiny, and it even smells good!  You can order online from my wife who is an Avon rep - visit AVON - SKIN SO SOFT Original Bath Oil or Bath oil with 100+ Uses! for details.

In terms of if the dogs skin is irritated, we use essential oils (tea tree oil) which is good for all sorts of skin-related problems, even with humans. For dogs, you want to be sure it is diluted with water, as too much apparently can be harmful (we've never ran into issues with it though and it is used in a lot of pet products). A word of caution though - it can make cats sick since they are extra sensitive, so keep it away from them.


----------



## Sarahaw (Mar 1, 2018)

My advice would be to use a natural bug repellent. Let’s look at the ingredients:
Natural bug deterrents are made of natural essential oils such as Citronella, peppermint, Geranium oil, Vanillin, and Lemongrass. These produce scents that are loathed by mosquitoes and bugs and therefore they won’t dare come to a protected skin. Better still, the scents camouflage your body’s natural scent which is what the bugs use to detect your presence. 
And you can prove this if you have a peppermint plant at home. It repels even bees and insects.
Thousands of customer reviews show that the natural oils work and the good thing is that they are entirely non-toxic to human beings and you won’t develop any reactions or allergies. There won’t be potential long term side effects either.
Besides, unlike chemical repellents, natural essential oils have additional health benefits such as calming stress and anxiety, cooling migraines and headache, increasing mental focus and so on.
DEET is alleged as one of the most active and effective on all kinds of mosquitoes, fleas, ticks, leeches, chiggers, as well as rodents. Though some researchers assert it harmlessness, it is still a chemical nevertheless and that’s why even more researchers and authorities emphasize the need for caution. This includes the need to go for less than 30% concentration and less than 10% when it is being used for kids and none at all for 2 months old infants. Excessive use or the wrong use such as direct skin exposure has been to reactions such as allergies, eye and skin irritations, insomnia and seizures.
Other emerging chemicals such as picaridin are not truly safe either. Though it has proved to be as effective as DEET and does not cause irritation or produce odor like DEET, it has been in commercial use for only a decade and this is not enough to test potential long term health effects.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

"Better still, the scents camouflage your body’s natural scent which is what the bugs use to detect your presence."

It is primarily the CO2 in your breath that is the primary "attractant", although I would avoid anything scented.

A study by the US Department of Agriculture compared four synthetic mosquito repellents and eight natural mosquito repellents and found that Repel Lemon Eucalyptus was the most effective repellent, more so than a 7% DEET repellent.


Lemon eucalyptus oil repellents, in addition to the chemicals DEET and picaridin, have been registered with the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (which means that the materials have been reviewed and approved for effectiveness and human safety) and recommended by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) for mosquitoes that may carry the West Nile virus.


Deet and Picaridin however are not safe for dogs and cats.


"And you can prove this if you have a peppermint plant at home. It repels even bees and insects."
If you are going to plant peppermint, only put it in containers. It is nearly impossible to get rid of in flower beds.


----------



## Jnoel21 (Sep 20, 2017)

I wouldn’t put any of the name brand stuff on my dogs as I don’t put it on myself. I’m sure you could find a natural brand or make one yourself. I got one from Target that works well, smells really awful but it doesn’t have DEET in it.


----------

